# Problem z kompilacją pakietu BLUEZ-LIBS

## wlodarek4

```
darek@Toorox ~ $ sudo emerge bluez-libs

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36  USE="-debug"

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    bluez-libs

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

darek@Toorox ~ $

```

Taki błąd wywala mi przy próbie zemergowania pakietów BLUEZ 

W tej chwili gdy xchę skopiować zdjęcia z komórki na kompa to komórka tylko szuka urządzenia  

I nic nie może znaleźć .

z góry dzięki za wszelką pomoc .

Znalazłem temat w bugzilli o problemie takim jak mój   ale tam jest wszystko po angielsku .  :Embarassed: 

Prosiłbym o wytłuaczenie po polsku co mam zrobić przy takim błędzie jaki mi wyskakuje .

----------

## lsdudi

odinstaluj net-wireless/bluez i zmerguj net-wireless/bluez ponownie

----------

## SlashBeast

Nauczcie sie czytac te bledy. Wyraznie jest napisane, ze bluez blokuje bluez-libs. Kiedys bylo tylko 'bluez' w nowych wersjach jest 'bluez-libs' i 'bluez-utils'. Wyrzuc bluez, wzruc bluez-libs.

----------

## gexcite

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nauczcie sie czytac te bledy. Wyraznie jest napisane, ze bluez blokuje bluez-libs. Kiedys bylo tylko 'bluez' w nowych wersjach jest 'bluez-libs' i 'bluez-utils'. Wyrzuc bluez, wzruc bluez-libs.

 

A nie na odwrót czasem? Mam wrażenie, że bluez-libs jest starsze

----------

## SlashBeast

To ma sens. Pomylilem sie.

----------

## wlodarek4

To już teraz sie pogubiłem ; co odinstalować a co zainstalować by skopiować kilka zdjęć z komórki na kompa  :Sad: 

----------

## ender74

Nic nie musisz robić z załączonego przez Ciebie komunikatu błędu że masz już zainstalowaną obsługę bluetooth w tym przypadku pakiet: net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2.

Ewentualnie możesz sprawdzić czy system wykrył urządzenie bluetooth.

```
# hciconfig
```

----------

